# عطل e4 في سبلت جنرال كنتوري



## العراق الى الابد (24 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله:
لدي سبلت نوع General موديل GNR-30LW سعة 2.5 طن من النوع الكنتوري, كان به تسرب من الصمام العاكس قد تم تبديله بآخر من نفس النوع وتم التخلص من التسرب نهائيا, وقد تم بعدها عمل فاكيوم له وشحنه الى ان وصل الى الامبير المحدد له . لكن المشكلة الان هي ان الجهاز يعمل لمدة ساعة واحدة بشكل جيد والاحظ انخفاض درجات الحرارة عن طريق الشاشة, ثم يفصل الضاغط والمروحة وتختفي الشاشة الموجودة في الوحدة الداخلية ليظهر كود الخطا وهو (E4) بلون باهت بدلا من ارقام درجات الحرارة وسرعة الفان وباقي البيانات. فما قد يكون الخلل ؟ علما ان الفولتية مستقرة والجهاز كان يعمل بصورة جيدة قبل ان يحدث التسرب. ارجو منكم المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## توفيقعمر (25 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز الكود الذي يظهر على الشاشة هو مؤشر على ارتفاع الضغط ومن اسباب ذالك هو زيادة كمية الغاز او ازدياد كمية الاتربة على المكثف خصوصا في العراق!!!!
والله اعلم


----------



## العراق الى الابد (25 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا على الرد*

السلام عليكم:
شكرا جزيلا على الرد سيد توفيق, سوف اقوم غذا بأذن الله بتخفيض شحنة الفريون عسى ولعل ان يعود للعلمل بصورة طبيعية. بالنسبة للاتربة بالفعل الوحدة الخارجية موجودة في بيئة متربة جدا, ولكن يتم تنظيفها باستمرار. كذلك لاحظت امرا اخر وهو ان العازل الخاص بالانابيب في الخارج قد ازيل حوالي متر واحد من كلا الانبوبين. فهل لذلك تأثير على ارتفاع الضغط؟ لدي طلب اخر وهو ان امكن باقي الاكواد ومعانيها... ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## توفيقعمر (26 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
لا اضن ان نزع العازل له تأثير قوي على ارتفاع الضغط
هذه باقي الكودات ومعانيها (تدلل):
E1 Room sensor missed
E2 Indoor sensor missed
E3 Outdoor Sensor missed
E4 Overload
E5 Low gas


----------



## العراق الى الابد (26 يونيو 2011)

ممنون شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز جزاك الله الف خير ما قصرت. حضرتك عراقي سيد توفيق؟ لان قلت (تدلل)


----------



## توفيقعمر (27 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اي اخوية اني عراقي
ان شاء الله انحلت مشكلتك؟


----------



## العراق الى الابد (27 يونيو 2011)

مية هلا بيك عزيزي. المشكلة انحلت اشكرك جزيل الشكر واتمنالك النجاح والموفقية


----------



## sherif omar (28 يونيو 2011)

انا اظن ان العيب شئ اخر الا اذا المشكة اتحلت


----------



## العراق الى الابد (29 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم:
اعتقدت ان المشكلة قد انحلت لان المكيف قد عمل لاكثر من ساعة بعد تقليل الفريون ذلك اليوم, ولكن اليوم اكتشفت انه يعود ويفصل بعد اكثر من ساعة. قمت بفحص الوحدة الداخلية فوجدت ان مروحتها تعمل بشكل بطيء جدا بحيث استطيع ان اوقفها بيدي حتى عندما اضعها على اعلى سرعة, فهل من الممكن ان يكون هذا سبب آخر لارتفاع الضغط وصعود الامبير وبالتالي فصل الجهاز؟ ارجو الرد ولو اني قد اتعبتكم معي تحملوني ارجوكم.


----------



## sherif omar (30 يونيو 2011)

انك لم تشير من قبل لارتفاع الضغط ولكن بطئ المروحة سبب كافي لارتفاع الضغط بل يمكن بعد ضبط لمروحة تحاتج الي ضبط الشحنه غير كباستور المروحة حتي تعود لسروعتها ثم نلاحظ التبرييد انا مستني


----------



## العراق الى الابد (1 يوليو 2011)

السيد شريف عمر المحترم:
شكرا على ردك... لقد تم تنظيف المروحة لوجود طبقة من التراب كانت تثقل حركتها, كذلك تم تبديل الكباستر الخاص بمحركها, وهي الان تعمل بسرعة اكبر ولكن نفس المشكلة لا زالت قائمة. الان يعمل حوالي نصف ساعة او اكثر ثم يتسارع خلالها ارتفاع الضغط والامبير ثم يفصل الكومبريسر وتعود علامة e4 للظهور ثانية. ارجو ايجاد حل للمشكلة جزاكم الله الف خير.


----------



## sherif omar (2 يوليو 2011)

اخي العراق الي الابد سو استعرض معك اسباب ارتفاع الطغض في الدائره وسونتبع الكشف عنها حتي يتم حل المشكله بأذن الله مع هذا اريد ان اعرف كيف يتسني لك معرفة اوقياس الضغط المرتفع هل تجاوبني بسرعة حتي نحل المشكله......
1- سدد جزئ في الدائرة,,,,,,,,,
2- مروحة الكوندسر,,,,,,,,,,
3- قلة الهواء في الوحده الداخلية

4- اخر حاجة يكون السينسور الخاص بالضغط العالي لا يعطي قراءت سليمة وهذا بعد استخدام عداد القياس علي خط المنخفض والخط العالي بانيبه للضغط


----------



## العراق الى الابد (3 يوليو 2011)

السيد عمر شريف المحترم: تحية طيبة
اقوم بقراءة ضغط السحب بواسطة جهاز المانيوفيلد وكذلك اقوم بقراءة الامبير. غدا بأذن الله سوف اقوم بأخذ القراءات بالتفصيل من بداية التشغيل وحتى الفصل واسجلها وارسلها اليك عسى ولعل ان تنحل المشكلة. بالنسبة الى مروحة الكوندينسر فهي قوية كفاية وكذلك مروحة المبخر. شكرا جزيلا


----------



## العراق الى الابد (4 يوليو 2011)

السيد شريف عمر المحترم... تحية طيبة
اليوم اخذت القراءات كالاتي:
1- في الساعة 1:20 ظهرا عند بدء التشغيل الامبير 12.6 وضغط السحب 40 psi
2- في الساعة 1:25 ظهرا الامبير 14 وضغط السحب 60 pisi
3- في الساعة 1:32 ظهرا الامبير 16.8 وضغط السحب 0 psi
4- في الساعة 1:37 ظهرا الامبير 24 وضغط السحب 100 psi ثم فصل بعدها الكومبريسر عن طريق الاوفر لود.
علما انه يعمل بحالة جيدة جدا ويقدم تبريد ممتاز عندما يكون الكومبريسر شغال, والفولتية ايضا جيدة حوالي 210 فولت, وهناك مكيفات اخرى تعمل على نفس الخط وبنفس الفولت. ارجو من حضرتك المساعدة جزاك الله الف خير.


----------



## sherif omar (5 يوليو 2011)

اخي العزيز العراق الي الابد الان حصحص الحق انخفاض الضغط في خط السحب ثم ارتفاع الامبيير ولو كنت وضعت الطرف الثاني للمانيفولد علي خط الضغط العالي كنت ستجد ارتفاع شديد في الضغط يتعدي 250 psi طيب هذا معناه ان هناك سدد في الدائره ولابد تقريبا اين السدد في الغالب هو في الكبلري تيوب او لوكان هناك مجمع قبل الكوندسر وخروج الكباس في بعض الاحوال يكون هناك فلتر صغير فيه سيلكا جيل عندها ايضا يحصل السدد ولكن نذهب الي سدد الكبلري

1- حاول التسخين علي الكابلري والجهاز شغال لعل السدد يزول 

2- ان لم يفلح هذا لابد تخفيف الششحنة تدريجيا مع التسخين علي الكابلري

3- ان لم تفلح يجب تتغير الكابلري واعادة شحن الجهاز ..... وانا منتظر الاجابه


----------



## العراق الى الابد (5 يوليو 2011)

السيد شريف عمر المحترم
شكرا على ردك... ساحاول تطبيق ما ذكرته ولكن لي سؤال وهو كيف يتم تسخين الكابلاري هل يتم عن طريق شعلة الاوكسي استلين ام الاستلين وحده ام ماذا؟ كذلك في اي جزء من الكابلاري اسخن. مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## sherif omar (5 يوليو 2011)

انا افضل الاكسي استيلن ولكن لابد الا يكون حامي اما اذا لم نقدر الاستيلن ماشي يتم التمرير عليه ذهابا وايابا حتي لايتم التركيز علي منطقه واحده بالذات منطقة اللحامات فتنصهر مراعاة الدقه


----------



## العراق الى الابد (5 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا سيد شريف على الايضاح سوف احاول غذا باذن الله . بالمناسبة اعذرني لان المسنجر عندي فيه مشاكل فتحته وكنت قد اضفتني لكني لم استطع اضافتك, سأحاول ذلك لاحقا


----------



## sherif omar (5 يوليو 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وووو,,,,,,,,,,,انا في الانتظار


----------



## العراق الى الابد (7 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على ردك سيد شريف, للاسف لا يمكن استخدام النار في تلك المنطقة لان الوحدة تقع بالقرب من مخازن الحبوب ويمنع منعا باتا عمل اي شراراة بالموقع, لذلك سيتم فتح الوحدة وتحويلها الى مكان اخر وسيتم تبديل الكابلاري عسى ان تنجح العملية... سأخبرك بذلك متى ما يتم العمل. اشكرك مرة اخرى وبارك الله بك.


----------



## fantomas (8 يوليو 2011)

بقولك ايه يا اخى e4 حاجة من الاتين يا اما الفريون ناقص يا اما العيب فى موتور المروحة شوف الاسلاك واصلة كويس ولا لا
او الموتور ممكن يكون عطل خالص 
معك اشرف فنى تكييف وتبريد


----------



## sherif omar (8 يوليو 2011)

يا اخي العزيز اشرف كيف تكزن الشحنة قليبة او الاسلاك والجهاز يبداء بالتبريد ثم تحدث عوارض اخري هبوط في ضغط في خط المنخفض وعلو الامبير هل هذا يتناسب مع انخقاض الشحنة لوكان كذلك انخفاض الامبير ايضا .......... هذا للتوضيح فقط


----------



## العراق الى الابد (9 يوليو 2011)

سيد اشرف: شكرا على مشاركتك الشحنة مضبوطة تماما والمروحتان تعملان بصورة جيدة.


----------



## karin_rer (29 سبتمبر 2011)

لماذا بعد تشغيل ساعة يزداد الضغط الغاز ؟ و هل في الشتاء يشتغل اكثر من ساعة ؟


----------



## المارد الجبار (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الحل الامثل تغير كابلري تيوب وثم عمل فاكيوم لدائرة كلها حتي يوصل الصغط الي 30-psi اقف علي الضغط لمدة دقتين ثم اشحن الدائرة 
في سبب كمان ان الوحدة الخارجية معرضة الي الشمس انت بتقول من العراق ان الدرجة الحرارة عالية جدا


----------



## المارد الجبار (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو الر


----------



## العراق الى الابد (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السيد المارد الجبار السلام عليكم 
شكرا على ردك وتفاعلك 
سوف اقوم بذلك لكن اين تكون الكابلاري في الوحدة الخارجية ام الداخلية؟ شكرا


----------



## المارد الجبار (7 أكتوبر 2011)

في اجهزة الكابلري تيوب في الوحدة الداخيلة وفي اجهزة الكابلري في الخارجية
في الاجهزة الحديثة معظمها في الوحدة الخارجية بجوار محبس الطرد 
مستني ردك


----------



## لهون جاف (25 يونيو 2012)

أخوان ما سبب اشارة e7 في سبلت جنرل كنتوري 2طن


----------



## شركة العشي للتكييف (26 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الاعزاء مشكورين علي تواصلكم 
بنسبة ل e4 يجب عليك عمل الاتي 
1 فحص كمية الغاز
2 فحص امبير الضاغط
3 فحص سرعة المروحة الخارجية
4 فحص اذا كانت الكهرباء منتظمة ام لا يعني بمقدار220 فولات
5 فحص اذا كان في الجهاز تسديد 
6 فحص السناسر بساعة الاوم 
7 فحص المروحة الداخلية ممكن ان تكون قرائتها اختلفت اخي العزيز وهادا مهم جدأ يعني واذ وجدت مروحة اخري ابدل المروحة الداخلية بأخري 
والله الموفق ونحن في الاستعداد لئي خدمه 


مع تحيات شركـــة العشي للتكييف غـــــزة​


----------



## م.سامر الزبيدي (27 يونيو 2012)

اخي العزيز 1- تاكد من ربط المروحة الخارجية في الكاباستور ففي بعض الاحيان عندما يكون الربط خاطئ تعمل بعكس الاتجاه و بالتالي تزداد حرارة الغاز و يزداد الامبير 
2- بالنسبة للانسداد لو كان هناك في الكابلري لكان ضغط السحب قليل جدا و ربما يصل الى الصفر فاني استبعده 
3- و لو كان هناك انسداد لتبين في بداية التشغيل و ليس بعد فترة من العمل فاني استبعده
4- عند ارتفاع ضغط السحب فهناك احتمال مشكلة في صمامات الضاغط ربما لا تغلق جيدا 
5- تاكد من موقع الجهاز هل هو تحت الشمس مباشرة ام في منطقة ظل فهذا احد الاسباب
6- ارتفاع ضغط السحب و ازدياد الامبير هذا يعني ضعف في ملفات الكمبريسر و بالتالي لا يدور الكمبريسر بالسرعة المصمم لها و يكون بطي و لا يعطي ضغط دفع عالي و يسحب تيار عالي
7- ازدياد في الشحنة 
8- الكهرباء ضعيفة 
9- الباقي عليك


----------



## العراق الى الابد (28 يونيو 2012)

الاخ العزيز م. سامر الزبيدي تحية طيبة.. بالنسبة لتوقعك اتصور انه الاقرب, بعد البحث الكثير والمراقبة اتوقع ان يكون احد السببين اما الصمامات او الملفات ضعيفة, ساتوكل على الله واقوم بتبديل الضاغط... شكرا جزيلا لك ولجميع الاخوة الاكارم لمشاركاتهم المفيدة في هذا الموضوع .. تحياتي


----------



## م.سامر الزبيدي (30 يونيو 2012)

مثلما قلت لك الملفات ضعيفة احتمال كبير جدا و من اسباب ضعف الملفات ( عندما تسرب الغاز من الدورة ظل الكمبريسر يعمل بدون غاز .... و من العوامل التي تودي الى تبريد ملفات الكمبريسر هو الغاز الراجع في خط السحب حيث يكون باردا و يدخل الى الكمبريسر و بالتالي يقوم بتبريد ملفات الضاغط و عند تسربه ظل الضاغط يعمل بدون تبريد للملفات مما ادى الى تلفها )) و من عيوب بعض الاجهزة لا يوجد بها متحسس الضغط المنخفض الذي يعمل على فصل الكهرباء عن الكمبريسر عند تسرب الغاز ..... مع تحياتي لك


----------



## العراق الى الابد (1 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك بالموضوع ومعلوماتك القيمة م. سامر ادعو لك بالنجاح والموفقية


----------



## مهندس hvac (1 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا مقدما*

ا*لأخوة الأعزاء بما انني جديد جدا فهل يمكنكم اعطائي رموز اعطال لأي نوع من السبالت مع التقدير...للأستفادة*


----------



## احمد البكة (2 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....اعتقد المشكلة تكمن في الصمام العاكس او الضاغط نفسه


----------



## مكطوف (12 يونيو 2014)

اليكم بعض الاعطال التي تحدث في الكارت الدجيتل للسبلت يونت


1.عند القراءة على شاشة السبلت e1 يرجع العطل الى سنسر الثرموستارت للوحدة الداخلية


2.عندالقراءة الى e2 يرجع العطل الى سنسر الوحدة الخارجية


3.عند القراءة الىe3 يرجع العطل الى سنسر الوحدة الداخلية الثاني


4.عند القراءة الىe4يرجع العطل الى فان الوحدة الداخلية


5.عند القراءة الى e5 يرجع العطل الى نقص شحنة الغاز


6. عند القراءة الى e6 يرجع العطل الى حمل زائد على الكمبريسر وفي هذه الحالة يجب تنظيف مواسير الوحدة الداخلية والخارجية من الداخل وتنظيف الشبكات


ملاحظة:- بعض الكارتات يكون e2 عكس e3 .


----------

